# Vinyl Heat Transfer Supplier in Orance County CA



## Super Jaymze (Aug 9, 2008)

Can anyone direct me to a vinyl/heat transfer supplier in orange county ca? I am starting up a clothing line and I am looking to do my own short runs. Anyone know where I could get some metallic, flock, etc. vinyl material around me? thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You just need the vinyl supplies, not for someone to do the printing/pressing for you?


----------



## Super Jaymze (Aug 9, 2008)

Rodney said:


> You just need the vinyl supplies, not for someone to do the printing/pressing for you?


 
yeah, i am looking for supplies and equiptment. i found this place right around the corner from my home. its called Mclogan or something like that. i have it written down on a post-it at my office.

i got some prices if i were to outsource them. the cheapest i found was 100 shirts @ $4.25 per shirt (s-xxl) for a 2 color front or back. 3xl and front or back print extra.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Imprintables is also supposed to have opened a distribution center in I think maybe cerritos. Maybe josh will chime in


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

I live in Ontario Ca. The closest place I found is McLogan in Anaheim. Check out their website here


----------



## mdkuli (Mar 8, 2009)

Sign-Mart in the city of Orange, CA sells all types of heat transfer supplies. I buy from them every month. Their website is... www.sign-mart.com.

Good luck on that.

Mark D. Kuli
Kustom Imprints
www.kustomimprints.com


----------

